
Police ban Drones from Mumbai skies - ghosh
http://www.mumbaimirror.com/mumbai/others/Police-ban-Drones-from-city-skies/articleshow/41661016.cms
======
nicameet
the said valid concerns are specific to terrorist activities, but one should
not forget that these are quadcopters and do not qualify to be a DRONE in the
first place. Mumbai and other places all over India have been prone to
terrorist acts , most of them were executed using Motor Cycles and Bicycles,
have the police then considered to ban any of these. More over the Police are
in no authority to impose a ban , the regulations is in the Scope of DGCA or
WPC ( wireless commission of INDIA ) . Its a Gun fired in the wrong direction.

